# Discovered an excellent mouse/vole/mole trap...



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Very similar to this one. (skip to the last 10 seconds for action)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC1XNDyxE4c


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

that's just fun to watch


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

More reading material---:thumbsup:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way are they moles.
Still filling a toilet with buckets, have that many mice.
Sounds like a great place for someone else to live to me.


----------

